# Wider shoes instead of tracks?



## mats (Feb 10, 2019)

Background: 

My current Stiga is likely an ex-snow blower (an Oil cap fell away without being noticed so it ran out of oil). It's 11 years old and rather worn out so it's not worth spending close to $800 to give it a new engine. 
One of the reasons it's well worn is that I have a gravel driveway and the skid shoes tends to sink too deep in the gravel the first times every season. Naturally that means that I do get some gravel in the housing and that in turn leads to about 5 or six shearbolts being replaced every year. 


I'm looking into getting a Pro 28 (about $3100) or hydro pro 28 ($3700) to replace the Stiga for the next season. A tracked model would have been nice but with a price tag of $5200 it simply to expensive for me and you do get a loot of shear bolts for $2000.

One thing that did come up in my mind is how about creating a pair of wider skid shoes?
In theory at least it should make them less prone to sink in the gravel and later on when there is a layer of snow and ice over the gravel it would be easy to switch over to a pair of standard shoes.

Have anyone tried something like this or have any feedback on why it should or should not work? Spending about $80 on pair of skidshoes and some metal feels very attractive compared to $2000 for tracks :wink2:


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! 

These are longer, not wider, but hopefully the end result would be similar. A lot of people like the ARMORskids: 
Snow Blower Skids for all makes and models


----------



## mats (Feb 10, 2019)

RedOctobyr said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> These are longer, not wider, but hopefully the end result would be similar. A lot of people like the ARMORskids:
> Snow Blower Skids for all makes and models


Thanks for that link. 
Seems my idea isn't a 100% dumb at least


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

ArmorSkids - like them, use them. Like everything else there is no solution that fits everyone but they work well for me.


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

Armorskids are long enough to extend just forward of and just behind the housing on a newer Ariens Pro, so they reduce the risk of hitting the housing on things. And they have more surface area than stock so they're less likely to sink into soft surfaces.


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

I have four years use on Armorskids,they work great :wink2:


----------



## mats (Feb 10, 2019)

vmaxed said:


> I have four years use on Armorskids,they work great :wink2:


They do look good. Would you mind telling me the exact model of skids that is?


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Armor Skids - I liked them so much for my 10 HP. Craftsman, I ordered another pair for my Ariens 92486 10 HP!!! Probably will outlast the snow blowers.


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

mats said:


> They do look good. Would you mind telling me the exact model of skids that is?


Ariens Platinum 24 SHO skids # ASE0310-B

Make & Model Chart | Snow Blower Skids


----------



## mats (Feb 10, 2019)

Thanks a lot


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

mats, the ArmorSkids shown in vmaxed' photo are of the "old" design. Bob, at Armorskids changed the design a few years ago to give those who deal with drifts an option.


The new design can be mounted with the "old-type", wider end forward or the new, skinny end forward.


I run mine skinny end forward and do a lot of rough areas and have no issues with digging in. 


Here is the "new design" with skinny end mounted forward on my 24 Platinum SHO. The dirt along the edge, picked up from the raised edges of our drive kind of masks the full taper.












For the record, none of our drive is paved and, while I've said this before, without the Armorskids I couldn't do what I do with my snow blowers.


----------



## bigredmf (Jan 16, 2018)

I’m assuming you meant wider tires in place of tracks?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ColdinMontana (Nov 18, 2018)

I recommend the Armor Skids as well. I went with their "Pro" version which is a 1/2" of steel. Really protects the bucket from impacts. My kids, kids will still be using them!


----------



## mats (Feb 10, 2019)

bigredmf said:


> I’m assuming you meant wider tires in place of tracks?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, not at all.

With tracks I can force the machine to keep the augerhousing in the air without needing the skid shoes.

On a wheel machine I can't do that and need another way to prevent the skids from digging down into loose gravel. The standard skids on many brands have so sharp corners that they will cut down into the grawel.

Therefore I'm looking in to ways to make the skids wider and after seeing Bobs design also a way to change the angle in the front


----------



## mats (Feb 10, 2019)

knu2xs said:


> mats, the ArmorSkids shown in vmaxed' photo are of the "old" design. Bob, at Armorskids changed the design a few years ago to give those who deal with drifts an option.
> 
> 
> The new design can be mounted with the "old-type", wider end forward or the new, skinny end forward.
> ...


thanks for sharing your experience and a very good picture - I do appreciate it and it made it clear why spacers are needed


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

mats said:


> thanks for sharing your experience and a very good picture - I do appreciate it and it made it clear why spacers are needed


 
You're welcome. I have the Pro ArmorSkids on my 28 Pro Hydro, which are the same except for the thickness. 


On my Pro I don't think I needed spacers because it doesn't have those, raised, pressed contour lines that the 24 SHO does. I added the spacers anyway just for the strength they provide, which is overkill considering the Armorskids, both types (reg. & pro) are thick.


I just finished up a cleanup of our drive, all 275 yds, of wet heavy snow. Actually it was raining for a couple of my passes up & down. I was glad to have the ArmorSkids because I didn't fix the pot holes this past fall and the curved forward edges of the skids protect the auger housing when dropping down into the holes and help me "ramp" up out of them.


Time to regroup and decide how I want to proceed tonight. Wait until the temps drop below freezing and have another go on the drive and do my lawn areas then or deal with the wet, heavy, stuff.


Edited to Add: I'm due for some new pic's, but here is the SHO with the ArmorSkids at the top of the main driveway.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

You do not have cheap chinese engine availability in Sweden??? Do you have access to AMAZON???


----------



## mats (Feb 10, 2019)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> You do not have cheap chinese engine availability in Sweden??? Do you have access to AMAZON???


well they are cheaper than a briggs 

the Briggs 250 costs about $720 + shipping in sweden
A Chinese clone is about $440 + shipping if it has the proper axle

A cheap Chinese snow blower is about $780 and that I can pick up locally.

I can get one from Amazon but I do have to pay 25% vat on the price and shiping + $13 in fess to import it.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Wow yeah I forget you guys get serious shipping costs I assume???


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

I've got the Pro version armor skids on my Pro 28 as well and no spacers. They're definitely a big improvement over the stock skids.


----------



## mats (Feb 10, 2019)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> Wow yeah I forget you guys get serious shipping costs I assume???


Found one engine on ebay $220. Shiping and fees: about $300


----------



## mats (Feb 10, 2019)

rslifkin said:


> I've got the Pro version armor skids on my Pro 28 as well and no spacers. They're definitely a big improvement over the stock skids.


Thanks for the information.
looks like $125 delivered and taxed for standard and about $160 for pro (if I cant find a European reseller)


----------

